# How do you access Google plus



## Jack12

How do you access Google plus when you are in China


----------



## USAGary

Jack12 said:


> How do you access Google plus when you are in China


Use a VPN service (search and you will find). Yes it costs a little, very little, but you can hop over the GFW and get what you want.


----------



## missabus

I use Astril VPN. It was pretty cheap and seems to work best of all the ones I've tried before.


----------



## USAGary

if you mention VPN services by name then they get blacklisted in China fast... please just search "VPN" on any search engine and you will find a lot, or PM each other.


----------



## jbcb

I use Astrill. If you are unsure about their service, you may ask for a 7 days free trial from their online chat service. I tried the free trial before deciding to use them, as was a VPN virgin before.


----------



## expatseek

You can find a couple of decent VPN services for around $10 a month. There are free VPNs too, but usually don't work quite as well.


----------



## volcan

I use VPN Express on my iPad, works very well, there is a deal with unlimited time for a couple of $, you use it when you use your blocked application and switch off when done. I really love this way since I do not have to apply for a monthly fee and pay even I never use it.


----------



## dvdlin

I know this works, but just wondering whether the vpn service is legal in China? If I get caught, will I be put in black list. Any comment?


----------



## cschrd2

Think at least 10% of the population uses VPN so i would not worry too much about that as long as you don't do stuff that's really illegal.


----------



## ColinF

As someone already said not a good to publish names of VPN that work.


----------



## akclau

VPN is simply a communication protocol. People and companies use it to log into their local office from home, login to their international office, etc. I don't think mentioning names is a problem anymore, its so easy to find a list of providers on google. If you haven't got a provider you are happy with yet, try senvpn.com. Cheaper than the big well known ones but works just as well.


----------



## birdbybird

VPN is simply the best chioce for you.


----------



## Dassem20

I found my proxy (similiar to a vpn, just not installation or downloading required) online when I searched you can try the free trial before you sign up try 
proxy-center.


----------



## teaandscones

In my opinion best VPN is Hma (hide my ass) very good for getting a fat connection to google, youtube, Facebook and Twitter etc.


----------

